# missing head feathers



## Dale of Oz (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello all,
I am new to pigeons, and have started with fantails, here in the Adelaide Hills, Australia.
I have a built dovecote and have 10 birds in it, and have just noticed that one in particular has alot of his head feathers missing and looks quite horrid.
would this be a 'pecking order' fighting scenario? or possibly a mite problem?
any help would be appreciated,

thanks

Dale


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Could be either...I would guess the former....it's getting picked on...since the symptom doesn't seem to be present in any others....

Oh...welcome !


----------



## Dale of Oz (Apr 12, 2009)

thankyou for your quick response,
is this behaviour normal with these birds?? will it eventually stop once the 'order' has been established?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

A couple of years ago I had my white Indian fantail treated for Canker. He was missing feathers around the lower and mid neck and breast area. He was fine after treatment. He too looked pretty horrid. Are there any missing in this area as well? A picture would be great.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Dale of Oz said:


> thankyou for your quick response,
> is this behaviour normal with these birds?? will it eventually stop once the 'order' has been established?


Dale, I am not convinced it is a pecking order problem though.


----------



## Dale of Oz (Apr 12, 2009)

here is a picture ( if it worked )
doesnt look as bad in the photo, buit you should get the idea,

regards

Dale


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am leaning towards this bird having canker. This can cause loss of feathers even in the area of the head. If you have, or can get canker meds, you should begin treatment for all your birds.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I can see new feathers growing in. Could this be a moult?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonpoo said:


> I can see new feathers growing in. Could this be a moult?


I think that's exactly what it is. White birds look the MOST awful when they're molting. Here's an example of one of mine.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

What about he "Bump" on the side of the Head? Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It did look like a bump on the side of the head. Or is it just the picture? Worms can cause feather loss also. Or, as has been mentioned already canker.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maybe we need another picture without the bird being squenched (is that a word..LOL???) down........


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey Renne...Skrunched? I have no idea! Dave


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

What are those little red bugs that live in the wood and come out at night?
A couple of my fantails looked like that last summer.
I noticed them hopping around at night, but couldn't find anything on them during the day.
I treated the wood with sevin dust and it stopped!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think you're talking about red mites.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Msfreebird said:


> What are those little red bugs that live in the wood and come out at night?
> A couple of my fantails looked like that last summer.
> I noticed them hopping around at night, but couldn't find anything on them during the day.
> I treated the wood with sevin dust and it stopped!


Yep, what Jay3 said...red mites......they are TORTURE for the birds at night. A bunch of us here went through that last year........BUT......they never caused feather loss. They mostly bite the legs/feet.........


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*missing feathers*

Last year one of my birds looked like that, it seemed to happen over night and I was freekin out, it looked terible but it was just molting. I am still not going to guess on yours though.
I was wondering what you are using for bedding, it almost looks like bamboo lol is that what most people use down there?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Yep, what Jay3 said...red mites......they are TORTURE for the birds at night. A bunch of us here went through that last year........BUT......they never caused feather loss. They mostly bite the legs/feet.........


Yes, thats what it was. But one of the birds was scratching his head and neck raw. Could never find anything on the birds. Once I dusted all the wood and crevisses, all scratching stopped and feathers grew in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Yes, thats what it was. But one of the birds was scratching his head and neck raw. Could never find anything on the birds. Once I dusted all the wood and crevisses, all scratching stopped and feathers grew in.


I got perch oil for them. Does dusting work just as well? The perch oil smells awful. No wonder it keeps the mites away. What does everyone else use for red mites?


----------



## Dale of Oz (Apr 12, 2009)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Last year one of my birds looked like that, it seemed to happen over night and I was freekin out, it looked terible but it was just molting. I am still not going to guess on yours though.
> I was wondering what you are using for bedding, it almost looks like bamboo lol is that what most people use down there?


the bedding under the bird is a collection of twigs and leaves, and pea straw,
the eucalyptus leaves apparently also help minimise insect issues in the nests.
I also use a spray called 'coopex', it has 'permethrin' in it, and that will apparently kill mites on contact and remain active for a few weeks to kill any hatching eggs. 
I have only had my dovecotes since october, so I have only sprayed once, I also took advantaage of the weather and gave the birds a bath with coopex in the water.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> I got perch oil for them. Does dusting work just as well? The perch oil smells awful. No wonder it keeps the mites away. What does everyone else use for red mites?


If you have mites that hide in the cracks of their perches, then the perch oil will work well and lasts longer. I always treat the birds also, with a good spray. If they have scaley leg mites, you should use Scatt as it will kill all blood sucking mites. You can also use a parasite/worm prevention product like Moxidectin for heavy infestations.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just to add ivermectin works great also, this from avianweb.....

Ivermectin type medicine
Is a remarkable product given in the drinking water which not only kills lice, mites and flies, but also roundworms and blood parasites. It is perfectly safe to use in breeding birds and during the moult. Ivermectin kills those ecto-parasites which live on the bird, suck blood or skin scale, but it does not kill quill mites.


----------

